#ubuntu-news 2008-09-04
<popey> boredandblogging:
<popey> oops
<popey> boredandblogging: http://www.computeractive.co.uk/personal-computer-world/software/2216997/review-ubuntu-04-lts-operating
<popey> nice review for UWN
<boredandblogging> popey: thanks
#ubuntu-news 2008-09-07
<pleia2> hi, I'm not exactly sure where to submit this - but the Ubuntu Americas Council has a meeting coming up that we'd like to have on the fridge: 10-Sep-2008 at 02:00:00 UTC
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-31
<kennymc0> good morning
<nhandler> I just added a note to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar mentioning that users should check the box that says 'Guests can modify event'
<nhandler> tyche: When you get a chance, could you review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar and let me know if I left anything out. I think it is complete, but I would like a second opinion
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-01
<tyche> nhandler: Looks good.
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-06
<sayakb> tyche: around?
<sayakb> tyche: brainstorm top 5 doesnt have 5 ideas to write about. there is only 1.. please decide what to do. I'll have to unfortunately go and make a university project presentation
<sayakb> johnc4510: last week I was looking for you to give me more work.. tomorrow I have this painful university project presentation, couldn't make it today. oh and I guess there arent 5 ideas in the most popular ideas section of brainstorm...
<tyche> sayakb: I got them.  Don't worry about it.  And good luck with your presentation.
<sayakb> tyche: thanks :)
<tyche> NP.  Thanks for the heads up.  First thing I did when I started this morning.
<sayakb> great!
 * sayakb gets back to presentation preparation
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #158 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue158
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-06
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've dumped what I've found (pending one thing I want to confirm with paultag before I put it in) for ITB, but there's not much. I'll do summaries in the morning, i'm just crashed out now.
<MTecknology> nhandler: Happy birthday!
<highvoltage> wow how did it become almost monday again so fast!?
<highvoltage> nhandler: ooh, happy birthday! hope you'll have a great year!
<nhandler> Thank you MTecknology and highvoltage
<akgraner> Good Morning!!
<Pendulum> hiya akgraner :)
<akgraner> Thanks everyone for working on stuff this weekend!!!! :-)  internalkernel hope you are feeling better  :-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, hey!
<akgraner> Pendulum, you and issy got Leann's interview right?
<akgraner> I forgot to ask you all sooner :-/
<Pendulum> yep :) it's all to FCM and everything :)
<akgraner> :-)  You all rock
<Pendulum> heh
<internalkernel> akgraner: thanks... Im doing much better today...
<akgraner> good - I was concerned about ya
<Pendulum> I have one last question before I say I'm done with ITB
<Pendulum> I saw a couple posts by various people about Fluendo being added as the first pay-for application in the software center. Should I be adding that to ITB or is there somewhere else that it would be better?
<Pendulum> (I couldn't decide if it was ITB or more appropriate for something that actually had "news" in the section title)
<akgraner> You can add it to ITB as long as it's a Blog and not from a "news" Commercial site
<akgraner> Ubuntu One and the pay for services seem to stir emotion no matter what section we put the information into
<akgraner> nigelb, where did you put the summary of the Global Jam events you were working on?
<akgraner> googledoc?
<akgraner> yep found it ;-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you have a problem with my updating the etherpad links in the google doc?
<Pendulum> (to the new pads)
<akgraner> ahh crap I missed changing them there
<akgraner> nope go for it :-)
<Pendulum> that's all fixed now :)
<akgraner> Thanks!  appreciate it
 * popey waves
<akgraner> popey, hey!
<popey> just to let you know I'm working on the drupal->wp migration
<popey> further update tomorrow :)
<akgraner> popey, awesome!  you rock!!
<Pendulum> akgraner: ITB is done :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, thank you!!!
<Pendulum> akgraner: feel free to poke me at any point if you need help with anything else. I should be around most of the day :)
<akgraner> I sure will  - I'll probably poke you in a couple to proof it one more time :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Is it too late to add one last team report (only a couple of lines)
<akgraner> nhandler, go for it
<akgraner> I'm out of the wiki right this second :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: It is added
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> Pendulum, (and whomever else wants to help) can you proof this issue - I need to go back through the mailings lists as there are just a couple more things to be included but for the most part it's done
<akgraner> nhandler, if you have a couple minutes can you look through the upcoming events and meetings one more time for me please
<nhandler> akgraner: In about 5 minutes I can
<akgraner> thanks :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: is there no launchpad news or Ubuntu forums news?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> so I pulled those sections
<Pendulum> akgraner: are you in the wiki?
<akgraner> nope not now
<nhandler> akgraner: Ubuntu Women Team meeting is missing. So is the Kernel Summit stuff.
<nhandler> Should I add them?
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've put my minor proofreading changes in, just waiting for the wiki to save in that slow manner that it tends to use...
<akgraner> no worries thanks a million!
<akgraner> I am just going back through some unread feeds to see if I missed anything now
<nigelb> akgraner: in the lubuntu article
<nigelb> "still being developed" instead of "be"
<nigelb> or "still to be"
<akgraner> yes but is it a direct quote  - I haven't looked yet
<nigelb> ah!
<akgraner> I'm not in the wiki right now feel free to change it
<nigelb> ok
<akgraner> I just don't like getting in the habit of changing people's original posts - but if it is simple and and easy fix and doesn't change the meaning or spirit of the post the fix it you see it :-)
<nigelb> Why do we have ??? for Duncan McGreggor?
<Pendulum> nigelb: still being developed is fine
<Pendulum> (it's not a direct quote)
<nigelb> Pendulum: done :)
<nigelb> When we have CamelCase, do we correct it or leave it as such?
<akgraner> I'm working on the CamelCases now
<akgraner> we take them out :-)
 * holstein forgot how to do that :/
<holstein> i was going to do some of them saturday nite
<akgraner> Camel``Case
<holstein> AH yes
<akgraner> this way they don't show up as hot links
<akgraner> I'm in the wiki now should be finished in juts a few - I added a few more stories
<holstein> hard thing to google for
<akgraner> crap I need Ducan's title
<akgraner> That's why I left the ??? in there
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i saw that
<nigelb> akgraner: want me to hunt for it?
<akgraner> I just put Canonical Engineering Manager
<akgraner> that's generic enough to not be wronf
<akgraner> wrong
<akgraner> I think Duncan is still on vacation
<akgraner> I pinged to ask him last week and I don't see him in the kernel channel right now  - so we'll just go with that
<akgraner> ok I think I have all the camelcases removed
<akgraner> nhandler,  were the events and meetings ok
<nhandler> 1283788161 10:49:21 < nhandler> akgraner: Ubuntu Women Team meeting is missing. So is the Kernel Summit stuff.
<nhandler> 1283788194 10:49:54 < nhandler> Should I add them?
<akgraner> nhandler, please
<akgraner> I removed the LoCo team meeting
<nhandler> Why?
<akgraner> b/c we can't put the all in
<akgraner> and we need to start moving people to the LoCo Calendar
<akgraner> I have had some heated discussions about the fact I tell people not to add LoCo team meetings to the Fridge and the fact that we reported some LoCo team meetings and not all of them
<nhandler> akgraner: Wait, what LoCo meeting did you remove? The LoCo health check or the DC LoCo?
<akgraner> DC LoCo team
<nhandler> Ah, ok. I thought you were talking about the Health Check ;)
<akgraner> No
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: For the Kernel summit, should I just do one event for the summit or list each individual session?
<akgraner> just one event
<akgraner> can't we do and agenda link that they can click on to get the full schedule?
<nhandler> akgraner: If you have a link, then yes. I just put the individual session names as the agend for the time being
<nhandler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue209?action=diff&rev2=32&rev1=31
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!!!
<akgraner> If someone has time to clean this post up that would be great - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2125
<nhandler> akgraner: Did you write it from scratch?
<akgraner> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-September/001167.html
<akgraner> nope
<nhandler> Ah, ok (missing citation)
<nhandler> Let me look at it
<akgraner> nhandler, it's missing a lot of stuff
<nhandler> I'll look it over
<akgraner> I just put it there but I need to work on UWN :-)  he needs the link refs etc
<akgraner> s/he/it
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks
<nhandler> akgraner: FYI, if you copy the HTML source, you get the links added for you ;)
<akgraner> it was only sent to the mailing list
<akgraner> no html source to copy over
<nhandler> akgraner: The source is on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-September/001167.html
<akgraner> I didn't look at it there..
<akgraner> but thanks
<akgraner> or should I say copy it from there  - I copied it from my email :-)
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> but I know what you mean :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Published http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2125
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<akgraner> the wiki is moving slower than molasses in the winter today :-/
<akgraner> Thanks everyone!!!!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue209
<akgraner> ahhh how did I not catch a post form 2006 and how did it make it into my RSS feed - grrrrrrr
<akgraner> banging my head on my keyboard
<akgraner> Another awesome week you all!  Issue 209 has been published the -news mailing lists and the announcement that it is available has been sent to various mailing lists, posted in the various IRC channels, as well as The Fridge, The Planet, and The Forums and we are ready for a new week in Ubuntu News - Thanks agian!
<akgraner> Issue 210 will cover September 4th-11th 2010
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding summaries -  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> * googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> * wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue210
<akgraner> reminders sent to each of you who volunteered for a section - I have to run for a while  - I have to finish some slides before EOD - bbiab
<nhandler> akgraner: On the LinkSuggestions page, why is the link at the bottom for the planet pointing to planet.ubuntu-uk.org instead of planet.ubuntu.com ?
<akgraner> I don't know... I haven't had a change to even look over the page yet
<akgraner> it's still a work in progress - if something silly like that needs to be fixed why as why  - why not just fix it?
<nhandler> akgraner: I fixed some things, I wasn't sure if that was intentional or not
<akgraner> thank you!  no not intentional
<akgraner> well wait was this listed in the blogoshere section
<akgraner> sorry too many conversations at once
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep:  * I look for posts on here that haven't made it on the planet. - http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org
<akgraner> yes - b/c some people who post to http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org aren't on the planet ubuntu
<akgraner> but their posts are still good and need to be included in UWN
<akgraner> but they can't go to the Planet section b/c well they are posted on Ubuntu Planet for whatever reasaon
<akgraner> reason
<akgraner> but they are a blog post so they would go in ITB
<akgraner> and not the planet
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright. Let me rephrase that line then (it sounded like they were saying "I look at the above list of sites to catch posts that are not on planet.ubuntu-uk.org"
<akgraner> well that was my original thought process :-)
<akgraner> b/c if they aren't on the planet (which is where I look 1st)
<akgraner> then I know they need to go somewhere else
<akgraner> you can rephrase it
<akgraner> basically you have to double check ubuntu.uk against the planet
<akgraner> b/c if a post it on the planet it doesn't go in ITB
<akgraner> and if it's not on the planet but is valid to go in UWN then it would go in ITB
<akgraner> unless it is not related to Ubuntu but more about Canonical or something else then it would go into In Other News
<akgraner> or something (so however they needs to be rephrased to make more sense)
<akgraner> those were just some of my notes I copied and pasted over  - I haven't had a change to clean any of it up yet - sorry
<popey> \o/ planet ubuntu-uk :)
<nhandler> akgraner: I modified it. I changed the order and replaced a few pronounds to make it more clear (imo)
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I don't think I think like anyone else :-)
<akgraner> so what makes sense to me  - probably doesn't to other people ;-D
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-07
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm going to be out of town next weekend and I'm most probably not going to be around to help with the newsletter.
<akgraner> nigelb, okie dokie thanks for the heads up :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: I'll try to finish things during the week :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-08
<akgraner> Hey all?  How's everyone doing on their sections and stuff?
<akgraner> I leave for Ohio LinuxFest tomorrow afternoon so won't be on IRC or checking email until the evenings
<highvoltage> akgraner: I'm flagged some planet items in my feed reader. I have french classes this evening so I'll summarize them tomorrow night
<akgraner> highvoltage, awesome thank you!
<akgraner> I'll be looking through my feeds tonight and tomorrow as well....
<akgraner> thanks everyone!!
<akgraner> YoBoY, you're on the French LoCo Team right?  You all are kicking but on the UWN/fr newsletter - Can you pass along a huge Thank you!!!
<akgraner> s/but/butt
<YoBoY> akgraner: hi :) what do you mean by UWN/fr newsletter, the translation of the last newsletter ?
<akgraner> yes
<akgraner> I've started seeing updates
<akgraner> yay!!!
<YoBoY> Ho yes, it's yann_ubuntu who restart that translation project :p
<YoBoY> akgraner: I'll pass the tanks tomorow morning to him (it's in Japan, not online atm ^^")
<akgraner> YoBoY, no worries - thanks a million!
<YoBoY> btw, there is tips, or tools, or something else to make these translations easier ?
<akgraner> YoBoY, also this cycle is winding down  - and I an finishing up the last few things I have as action items - After openweek but before uds (which would be the week of October 18th) do you want to talk translation stats etc and see how we can make those more beneficial to readers?
<YoBoY> akgraner: tanks to you and your team for making this great uwn a reallity every weeks  ;)
<YoBoY> akgraner: sure, just ping me
<akgraner> YoBoY, not sure about tips or tools but we have some guidelines that have been in place longer than I have been on the news team - I can give you that link
<akgraner> YoBoY, next cycle I want to take a closer look at these - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Translations
<akgraner> and see if we need to adjust anything to make it easier for people wanting to translate UWN
<YoBoY> great, i'll ask to yann to review that page
<akgraner> but for that I will need the help of people who are the experts at that
<akgraner> YoBoY, Thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-10
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: Broadcom swims upstream, tackles Linux WiFi woes with new open drivers  http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/09/broadcom-announces-official-open-source-drivers-for-linux.ars
<nUboon2Age> says meerkat will carry them
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i've misplaced the ietherpad address -- or has it moved to another location?
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: it moved to the ubuntu-uk one, sec
<popey> \o/
<pleia2> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN and http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas
<nUboon2Age> thanks pleia2 and popey.  after that discussion popey i kinda thought there might be a move over to your site.  i put a coupla things up there myself. :-)
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-11
<akgraner> Hey all! Hope all is going well!  We had a great UbuCon yesterday at Ohio LinuxFest  - Can't wait to see what today brings :-)!
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-12
<internalkernel> akgraner`: you around? I'll be here for a bit
<scott_ev> akgraner`: I'll get meetings & events done today, don't worry
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-05
<akgraner> sure add it to in the blogosphere :-)
<philipballew> ill do the blogosphere
<philipballew> but akgraner some are about 11.10?
<philipballew> you said dont do those
<akgraner> yep - I need to do those
<akgraner> we're going to put them all together - which is how we've done it in the past - so the newsletter isn't so long :-)
<philipballew> makes sence i guess :)
<akgraner> no worries - it will be a longer summary ...
<philipballew> but that means were in the news then1
<philipballew> !
<akgraner> I'll fix it :-)
<philipballew> i think everything in the blogosphere is done thats not 11.10
<akgraner> thanks!
<philipballew> i'll do the planet now
<philipballew> also this link doesnt work for me
<philipballew> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/?p=30
<akgraner> not working for me either   - I'll track it down
<akgraner> is it about the elections
<akgraner> sorry  - I'm working on about 3 things at once right now
<akgraner> finishing the summaries now and I'll move everything to the wiki - give me about an hour and you all can review the content while I pull the stats.  How's that?
<philipballew> any help I can still give?
<akgraner> I'm moving the summaries now - can you review them once I have them moved?
<akgraner> ok there are still a few more summaries that need writing - the links are on the googledoc - working on the loco ones now  - if someone else can take a look at the others and review what is on the wiki
<akgraner> wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue231
<akgraner> googledoc - https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit?hl=en_US
<akgraner> ok there are four more summaries that are in need of help.  I'm going to pull the stats and UW leadership story to add - and then if they still need summarizing I'll get to them if someone else hasn't - thanks!
<akgraner> ok leadership was covered last week I couldn't remember  - back to stats
<akgraner> bbiab  - need to take my daughter to a meeting - thank's to whomever can snag those last 4 summaries off the googledoc
<akgraner> ahhh the wiki just ate half the news letter
<nlsthzn> akgraner: that sucks... btw, sorry I have not contributed this week... will be up and at it again next week...
<akgraner> nlsthzn, no worries  - Daviey fixed it for me
<akgraner> I'm still pulling stats
<akgraner> what a day today :-)  good but slow...
<nlsthzn> cool, always nice when the day is saved :)
<akgraner> that is true :-) and Daviey just rocks like that!
<nlsthzn> as most Ubuntu type people (yourself included) do ;)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thanks
<akgraner> I don't have the scripts to pull the security updates...grrrr
<nlsthzn> akgraner: np... just feels awesome to be able to tell it to some of the people that makes Ubuntu so awesome... lunch/dinner/breakfast time... not sure which as it is 2am and I am still up seeing as I am staying in night shift more for tommorrow's work day :p
<akgraner> wow - you and nigelb working on who can get the least amount of sleep...
<akgraner> ok security and updates are in  - now to finish those 4 summaries...
<akgraner> Can someone read through it while I finish those?
<akgraner> there are headers and links in as place holders for now  - just know I am working on them
<akgraner> Has anyone done a read through?
<akgraner> finish loco summaries now - after that everything should be in place...
<akgraner> s/finish/finishing
<akgraner> philipballew, hey can you read through the wiki please?
<akgraner> do you or any else have time - I need to step away for a few, but if you all can go through it one more time - I'll be back in about 30 minutes to add "In this Issue" and publish it...
<akgraner> all the summaries are in etc...but I need someone else to review for typos etc...
<akgraner> Thanks in advance...
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-06
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you still want another pair of eyes?
<akgraner> thanks philipballew for your edits...anyone else read through it
<akgraner> Pendulum, yes please
<akgraner> I still have to add in this issue but I'll do that one someone else reads through it
<akgraner> Thanks Pendulum!
<Pendulum> do we summarize podcasts or pull their descriptions? For some reason I thought we pulled the direct description rather than summarizing?
<Pendulum> akgraner: ^^
<akgraner> We used to pull their descriptions
<akgraner> I was going to look at a past issue :-)
<akgraner> I just totally forgot about that...
<akgraner> Pendulum, are you in the wiki now - if not I'll go ahead and add the "In This Issue" section
<Pendulum> I've fixed everything else I noticed other than the podcast, so I'm out of the wiki now
<akgraner> ok I'll fix the podcast when I am in there
<akgraner> Pendulum, Thanks again!
<philipballew> akgraner, how goes the newsletter?
<akgraner> publishing now - :-)
<akgraner> Thank you for all your help!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue231
<philipballew>  CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!
<akgraner> Thanks everyone  - just finished adding it to the Fridge and we're done for this week - google doc is ready to have people add new content
<akgraner> and I'll drop in the next wiki template and update the wiki page now :-)  whew - Ubuntu Weeks and Publishing UWN doesn't always go so smoothly :-)
<akgraner> :-) ahh updated and done :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: approved the newsletter on the ubuntu-news list (was held with a "Message body is too big: 64761 bytes with a limit of 40 KB" message)
<pleia2> akgraner, nhandler, can someone move the upcoming ubuntu women meeting from the 15th to the 8th? (it got mixed up when we moved from wednesday to thursday)
<nhandler> pleia2: Changed (confirm that it looks correct)
<pleia2> nhandler: looks good, thank you :)
<akgraner> pleia2, just walked back in the door sorry I wasn't around today :-)
<akgraner> also I can't get the "currenty Issue" redirect to redirect to issue 231
<akgraner> I don't know what I am doing wrong with that
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-09
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll jump on some of the summaries tonight as I am not sure how much I'll be around on Sunday...
<pleia2> ok thanks
<nlsthzn_work> That time of the week (end) again I see :)
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, yeppers
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-10
<pleia2> nlsthzn: forums staff? :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2, ya... just happened... oddest thing ever :p
 * nlsthzn will also be getting into some summaries on this day of Saturn...
<pleia2> nlsthzn: congrats!
<nlsthzn> pleia2, thanks...
 * nlsthzn tries again to get into some editing... some sleep helped :p
<nlsthzn> Would have loved to do a few more tonight but again I find my tank on empty... let us hold some over till tomorrow then :)
<philipballew> any weekend work needed?
<nlsthzn> philipballew, there is the news letter as always :)
<philipballew> nlsthzn, whats needed. finding articles or summaries?
<nlsthzn> philipballew, week is for finding articles, week-end is for summaries... do you have the link...?
<philipballew> yeah i do. sometimes on saturday morning their still lookin for articles
<nlsthzn> philipballew, true... I guess it depends on which time zone you are in :)
<philipballew> California FTW!
<philipballew> maybe...
<nlsthzn> :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I wrote a couple this morning and moved some stories around
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> I'll jump in and do some more in a few hours...
<akgraner> I'll try to run those scripts correctly this week :-)
<akgraner> But won't add anything til after Sunday  - I just want to see if I can get them to work today :-)
<akgraner> Just wanted to let you know I was around :-)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I have some furniture shopping to do today, and we have an ubuntu booth at an outdoor festival in berkeley tomorrow so I won't be around much
<akgraner> ok I'll be around Pete doesn't want to do anything but stay home and rest...
<akgraner> he gets in later this afternoon
<pleia2> travel will do that :)
<akgraner> nods especially like he travels
<akgraner> so don't worry it will all get done ...
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-11
<nlsthzn> Why does nobody like to do the loco news summaries :p
<pleia2> hehe
<nlsthzn> Awesome to see a UGJ from Tunisia but the link isn't in english?! http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/09/ubuntu-global-jam-en-tunisie
<nlsthzn> Also akgraner's site is also not loading :(
<akgraner> pleia2, Pete's home so were are going food shopping and stuff - then while he has head in the redzone soaking up an afternoon of football I'll jump into the googledoc and wiki :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: cool, thanks, I'll be home in 7 hours or so (at solano stroll now)
<Myrtti> whoops
<Myrtti> I was planning to do some summary editing, but then this bookkeeping lark sucked me in
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> pleia2: Checked now and all seems good, but I'll still be at families house tomorrow so being on is spotchy.  You can try my online link checker if I'm not about (if you get a gateway timeout, just try again...)
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks!
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue281
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> working on release announcement for fridge
<bkerensa> +1
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-09
<pleia2> if anyone has time this weekend, need lots of summaries still: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> moving summaries over to the wiki, almost ready for review :)
<pleia2> ok, ready for review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue282
<Unit193> No detected broken link
<pleia2> thanks \o/
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-02
<pleia2> scott_ev: had an enter instead of a space, fixed
<scott_ev> ah, OK, thanks.  Maybe I can get it right next time
<scott_ev> If I don't see you before next issue, have fun.  when are you leaving for HK?
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> not until early november
<pleia2> have work trips to seattle and chicago before then
<scott_ev> is this much travel normal?
<pleia2> yeah, I've been traveling at least monthly
<scott_ev> understood.  My dad was a corporate pilot after the navy and he averaged 3 days/week out of town
<pleia2> that's a lot :)
<scott_ev> yes, but after regular 9-month cruises 3 days/week was easier
<scott_ev> and I think the time away actually helped their marriage - they didn't have time to get tired of each other and there were the constant reunions
<dholbach> good morning
<Riddell> Kubuntu Launches Commercial Support http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support
<PaulW2U> Riddell: already added to this week's working doc :)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue332
<jose> thank you, pleia2!
<pleia2> sure thing :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> jose: tomorrow is a holiday for my family so I won't be around, can you handle posting beta1 announcement on fridge when it comes down?
<jose> pleia2: for sure, I'll take care of that. let me know if I can help with anything else! :)
<pleia2> thank you :)
<jose> I may arrive around this time
<pleia2> that's fine, we do the best we can :)
<jose> ok then!
<jose> I'll check comments now
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-06
<jose> pleia2: I'm sorry for such a delay, but I'm posting beta2 announcement now
<Unit193> 1
<jose> typo
<jose> well, published now
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> jose: thanks for taking care of that :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-07
<pleia2> ok, articles have been sent off to summary writers
<scott_ev> pleia2, summary writers - I'll be sleeping all day today and will start writing summaries when I get up
<PaulW2U> scott_ev: ok, I'll leave some for you :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-08
<scott_ev> I'm still sick and sleeping too much - I hope to finish them in the am
<PaulW2U> pleia2: apart from blogosphere, all summaries done
<pleia2> hooray
<pleia2> scott_ev: if you have time to work on blogosphere today that'd be great (and remember to add your name to the bottom of the doc :))
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-01
<jose> anyone around to finish this week's summaries?
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue381
<pleia2> and if any other editors are around, please have a look :)
<Unit193> Looks fine.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 381 for the week August 25 - 31, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue381
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-07
<pleia2> sigh, no summaries again
 * pleia2 gets to work
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue382
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<Unit193> pleia2: The cert on daniel.holba.ch has expired, so people visiting that will get a warning, otherwisei good.
<pleia2> yeah, I should nudge him about that on monday
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure.
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-31
<jose> email sent out to editors
<nhandler> New version of publish-uwn is causing some intermitant problems for me. I'll hold off uploading it another week so I can sort them out
<pleia2> going to do some editorial review and then see about releasing soon
<PaulW2U> pleia2: april wang's posts still need attention - still on my todo list :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: which one? I can see about doing it
<pleia2> I saved with changes to the 2nd one
<PaulW2U> as far as I can remember both
<pleia2> hah, ok, I'll take a closer look at them
<pleia2> fixed up both
<pleia2> PaulW2U: any other concerns before publishing?
<PaulW2U> Don't think so - back to watching tv :)
<pleia2> thanks, enjoy :)
<PaulW2U> Has Unit193 done his link check?
<pleia2> has not
<pleia2> may have to publish later afterall, the husband is now ready to continue our goings on here
 * ahoneybun is in this release :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue432
<pleia2> I'll be back in a bunch of hours and will release then
<Unit193> Everything seems to be pointing correctly.
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-01
<nhandler> Unit193: What do you check for with your link check? Just that there are no broken links and that they appear to actually go to the correct article?
<Unit193> nhandler: Nothing quite as fancy, just that they aren't broken (informs about timing out too, but those we ignore as usually they come back.)
<nhandler> Unit193: Is it an automated check or manual?
<Unit193> nhandler: Small script I have, `linkcheck https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue432` and away it goes.  I'm sure there's far better, some might be in the repos, but this works for my needs.
<nhandler> Hmm...If you add it to the UWN repository, I can add it to the publish script (so it will warn the publisher about any bad links)
<Unit193> Could be annoying, there's been 3 "broken" for however long I've been doing this.  The wiki links to a couple Ubuntu subsites that don't support HEAD.
<Unit193> (Also I'd encourage you to write something better, I'm sure with your abilities it'd not be hard to get better than mine. >_> )
<Unit193> http://www.ubuntu.com/community, http://www.ubuntu.com/support, and http://www.ubuntu.com/partners to be precise.
<nhandler> Unit193: Well, you could always commit it. Then anyone can submit improvements to it. We can also set it to just warn about issues but not block publishing (at least until we fix the issues)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 432 for the week August 24 - 30, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue432
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-02
<hggdh> hello news folks, I need one event in the fridge schedule -- IRCC Meeting on Sep 9th @1800 UTC
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2015-September/001822.html
<nhandler> hggdh: You should be all set :)
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Dnake.
<hggdh> nhandler: danke
<Unit193> Nice, without typos even.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> bitt e?
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-03
<PaulW2U> Not liking the way the discussion on the ubuntu-community-team mailing list is going :(
<pleia2> I don't actually understand what content is being proposed
<PaulW2U> I'm not sure either but I don't like changes for the sake of changes
<pleia2> I'm always in favor of getting more Ubuntu news on Fridge (I don't love that it's primarily UWN), but I don't have a great vision for what that is and the discussion on list so far is vague
<PaulW2U> Some people love to make changes. I'll say no more for now......
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I'm on holiday next week. Expect at least one blog post from me that appears on planet.u.c :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: woo, blog post
<pleia2> I'm home next week (universe-willing, have a very sick relative...)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: we have a new member: willcooke
<wxl> in the event pleia2 is still travelling i'll also ping you on that one PaulW2U (new member willcooke)
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun, wxl excellent! Please email ubuntu-news-team@ so that we have something to link to
<PaulW2U> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2015-May/002210.html is the sort of format we need :)
<ahoneybun> it got stuck in the mod
<ahoneybun> PaulW2U: ^
<PaulW2U> oh right, then pleia2 will probably release it in due course
<pleia2> all let through
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-05
<pleia2> ok, email sent off to summary writers
 * ahoneybun codes away...
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I just got the email lol
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> http://192.254.78.155/
<pleia2> jose: this weekend is mega busy with family & travel on Sunday, if you can pitch in with summaries and move stuff to the wiki sunday night it would be super helpful (I can publish on Monday, holiday here in the US and I'll be home)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: nice work :)
<jose> pleia2: no worries, I was intending to send out that email tomorrow morning
<jose> I may be able to publish
<jose> I'm seeing if it's suitable for me to get my ssh keys into a computer we have at uni
<ahoneybun> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> jose: maybe we can do it together :) but I will be around anyway
<jose> woot, sure
<pleia2> aaand it's very late here, time for bed (even though I'm in ahoneybun's time zone this week... he should sleep too!)
<pleia2> good night :)
<ahoneybun> 12:30am
<ahoneybun> mmmmm
<ahoneybun> friday though lol
<ahoneybun> and I'm in the newsletter again lol
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: twice in fact!
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-06
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - just 8 to do + anything else that gets released today
<jose> anyone around to help finish summaries?
<ahoneybun> mmm
<ahoneybun> I don't have access now
<jose> ahoneybun: wat?
<jose> ahoneybun: try now
<ahoneybun> Google says Access Denied
<jose> looks like someone changed the settings
<ahoneybun> works
<ahoneybun> thanks jose
<jose> np :)
<ahoneybun> ok I see it
<ahoneybun> but not edit
<jose> lemme update
<jose> ahoneybun: check now?
<ahoneybun> and we are back
<ahoneybun> thanks again jose
<jose> np!
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-05
<pleia2> likely have to bullet point blogosphere
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue480
<pleia2> sent off to the editors
<Unit193> Looks good I believe.
<pleia2> ty
<pleia2> tsimonq2: any edits for the newsletter?
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-06
<tsimonq2> oh jeez I'm sorry
 * tsimonq2 looks one more time
<tsimonq2> seems good to go :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> time got away from me with the holiday, will publish when I get back from dinner
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 480 for the week August 29 - September 4, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue480
<svij> howdy
<svij> I've a ubucon europe announcement coming up in a bit, I guess we/you can publish that on fridge?
<pleia2> svij: yep, just send an email to the ubuntu-news-team mailing list with the exact text you want us to post
<svij> pleia2: alright, thanks :)
<pleia2> Subject: should be the the title of the article you want
<svij> pleia2: done
<pleia2> thanks, put in my queue of things to do :)
<svij> great, thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-10
<pleia2> if anyone is available to add some news to the doc, please do
<pleia2> it's been a crazy week for me, and I haven't done much, will do more in the AM if I can
<pleia2> I mean, I will, not just if I can :)
 * pleia2 out with friend now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: just got home from surgery
<tsimonq2> it wouldn't be fair if I wrote the summaries, I'm looooooooopy
<tsimonq2> s/the/any/
<tsimonq2> maybe tomorrow we'll see
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and yes, crazy week :/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: hope you recover quickly!
<guiverc> i've commented (as usual) to right... re: UWN
<tsimonq2> hi guiverc :)
<guiverc> howdy Simon.
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> guiverc: how are you? :)
<guiverc> good thanks  (little sore; but that's actually normal). so good!
<guiverc> what about yourself Simon?
<tsimonq2> well I had surgery yesterday, so I'm not *great* but I'm good enough :)
<guiverc> ouch!    went well (surgery) I mean... you're probably much sorer (is that a word?) than me!
<tsimonq2> yeah, it went well :)
<guiverc> do NOT push yourself Simon... rest & do whatever you've been told to do (by docs/quacks)...
<tsimonq2> guiverc: knee surgery, but the doctor said I can walk as much as I want
<tsimonq2> that being said, pain tolerance :/
<tsimonq2> so I might not *want* to walk for a few days
<guiverc> very glad it went well.. you'll be in my prayers later.    knee ouch...  injury from sport ?
<tsimonq2> but I'm allowed to
<guiverc> do it slow.... don't push yourself.
<tsimonq2> could I meet you in an offtopic channel somewhere? this is a little but offtopic for this channel ;)
<guiverc> no probs.
<tsimonq2> *bit
<guiverc> / chrome crashed on my f24box; tell me where simon.  (guiverc_ is me on another box)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: #ubuntu-offtopic
<guiverc> sorry: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services    (I don't know xchat or IRC enough to interpret)
<tsimonq2> well I need to take a nap anyways
<tsimonq2> have a good day guiverc
<guiverc> sorry Simon... you take care; and get well..   look after your knee!
<guiverc> & good morning.
<guiverc> (very early morning still!)
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-11
<pleia2> still need a lot of summaries
<pleia2> only planet is done (aside from a couple I wrote here and there)
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-04
<guiverc_t> week two stuff added to wiki, all === changed list *- lists as no summaries :(
<guiverc_t> note: scripts not run; i can't even view them on lists.ubuntu.com(browser) -- may try again later
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: lists.ubuntu.com is down for maintenance for the next 6 hours
<tsimonq2> (expected BTW)
<guiverc_t> thanks tsimonq2 -- didn't read it, glad its expected anyway...
<guiverc_t> script info added to uwn (wiki)
<guiverc_t> script info; meaning scripts list-update-security et.al run...
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-06
 * tsimonq2 really needs to get involved with writing summaries more
<tsimonq2> I'll do that for this next issue
<tsimonq2> Leaving all the work for Chris isn't good :(
<guiverc_t> i've written a huge % of summaries (since #425), we need writers given i'm spending time elsewhere now
<tsimonq2> Exactly
<tsimonq2> I don't want to have you burned out
<tsimonq2> Something needs to be done...
<tsimonq2> I have ideas but I'll put it on my todo list to mess with tomorrow
<guiverc_t> i still think the uwn has merit even without summaries... yes better with; but that needs writers..
<guiverc_t> note lengths of 'script' info -- some are longer for week two: ???
<tsimonq2> I'll take care of all of that tonight
<tsimonq2> But we need a recruiting call for UWN
<guiverc_t> concur.
<tsimonq2> Eek, nobody posted Beta 1 announcement to the fridge, doing
<guiverc_t> maybe i need to know how ... i could do it also?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Could I please be added to ~ubuntu-news-leadership?
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: I can take care of it this time but next time I'll be sure to show you
<tsimonq2> (I don't have access to add you to the Launchpad team to have access)
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, i don't have permission according to pleia2 (long ago)
<tsimonq2> Yep that's right
<tsimonq2> But
<tsimonq2> Adding me to ~ubuntu-news-leadership gives me permission to grant you permission
<tsimonq2> Or she could do it as well
<tsimonq2> Either way, I'm +1 on you getting access
<guiverc_t> :)  thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Ideally I think we should get to the point where both me and you have access to do everything from start to finish so if there's ever a time where I have an emergency or something along those lines, you can just publish :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: done
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Thanks!
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Plus it'll give us both access to do everything should we decide to switch it up one weel
<tsimonq2> s/weel/week/
<pleia2> as far as summary writers, it is hard, but I don't think it would be off the mark to mention the need for volunteers on the twitter account once a month or so
<tsimonq2> pleia2: wfm
<tsimonq2> I'll think and sort that all out tomorrow
<tsimonq2> First day of school today, been brutal, I plan on finishing this up and going to bed...
<pleia2> I will see about queuing up a blog post about it too, I can't get back to contributing just yet, but I can explain why it's a valuable effort, etc etc
<tsimonq2> That would be great
<tsimonq2> I can write something too
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Thanks again
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Ok, once I get everything squared away here (full editorial review, double check scripts, etc.), since I just added you to the team that has access to the Fridge posting, I can walk you through if you're up for it?
<guiverc_t> yep .. yell when ready..
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: irt weekly summaries, I think Snapcraft, MaaS, and conjure-up are more Canonical projects than Ubuntu... I'm personally -1 on including them in UWN
<tsimonq2> Same with OpenStack
<tsimonq2> Foundations I'm OK with because that's core Ubuntu archive updates. Same with the other teams we usually list.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, superb job with that :)
<guiverc> which explains last issue (were dropped) ... yeah I agree re: more canonical .. but I'm probably too easy in inclusion generally....
<tsimonq2> It's all good :)
<guiverc> pleia2: has written about (pre 500) english (well-written) decision I think let go, looking at content & ignoring lang|grammar|syntax
<tsimonq2> (fwiw I personally consider Snapcraft a Canonical project, not an Ubuntu one particularly, so I'll typically put articles about that in the Canonical sections, unsure what pleia2's stance about it is (feel free to give input) but for now unless someone disagrees we should go with that)
<guiverc> yep|ack
<tsimonq2> I remember why I dislike two week UWNs, it's a lot of work to do :P
<tsimonq2> (i.e. why I'd like to prevent doing two-week issues because I simply don't have the time some nights, which was the case last week and a couple times when I was first starting out doing this regularly, I'm getting in the groove of things and figuring out my time management a lot better, but me not getting to it because of school and other things shouldn't be a blocker)
<guiverc> school or really just life, will always get in the way --- and can't be prevented even with perfect time mngmt
<tsimonq2> True :(
<tsimonq2> Meh, but it is what it is
<tsimonq2> guiverc: In other news, I've generally been seeing poor quality articles (copying other sites, too brief, etc.) coming out of fossbytes.com, I've not been including them lately, if you could keep a careful eye out for that, that would be great
<tsimonq2> (it's all good, but yeah :) )
<guiverc> yeah ... (had written before your yeah!) ... concur ... my thoughts i'm still adding to comments in gdoc; which are near-pointless given i'm now pasting to wiki ...
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I actually wouldn't be opposed if you could do everything on the doc then let me copy over and send out to editors, or at least make sure all of your comments are on the wiki and the doc is set for next issue :)
<tsimonq2> One more note, irt rbasak's and nacc's git ubuntu series, that's Ubuntu news, it'll be a new way to do Ubuntu development :)
<tsimonq2> "Bare Metal Kubernetes: More Containers, Less Overhead" by Dustin Kirkland -- that's a bit Canonically, moving from Planet
<tsimonq2> And "MAAS 2.3.0 alpha 2 Released!"
<guiverc> i put planet sourced articles in planet regardless of whether or not I felt belonged in cano ... will move in future (means they don't need summaries anyway!)
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> "Help needed testing newest bugfix release of Plasma on Kubuntu 17.04" - with my Kubuntu hat on, this is outdated info, removing.
<tsimonq2> "Chris Glass: Fixing a lost right-click after switching to 17.10's Gnome 3 and Wayland" - too much of a howto
<tsimonq2> Moving "Nathan Handler: freenode #live" to Other Articles of Interest
<tsimonq2> "GNOME Tweaks 3.25.91" - not enough Ubuntu stuff
<tsimonq2> O____O - we increased *20,000* unconfirmed bugs in two weeks!
<tsimonq2> We,, I rounded up, actually 16,000... but still
<tsimonq2> s/We,,/Well/
<tsimonq2> Going to run it through a link checker guiverc then it should be good to go
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Could you please try going here and logging in, making sure the Fridge editors team is checked? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/
<guiverc> ack
<guiverc> (not quick .. profile & first login stuff..)  but I don't know wordpress enough - nor what to do now sorry
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I'll walk you through
<guiverc> at fridge .. artful aardvark beta 1 released...
<tsimonq2> On the left side there's a menu, hover over "Posts", and click "Add New"
<tsimonq2> yep yep
<guiverc> top is home, about, ubu..  nothing left, wordpress logo top left in panel-like-thingy  but don't see posts
<guiverc> :s/nothing left/nothing to left/
<tsimonq2> guiverc: blob:http://imgur.com/c7dabe16-bb37-4219-9eb8-85dba45c5853
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> https://imgur.com/wv7NA9x
<tsimonq2> That should be on the left side
<tsimonq2> (well, after you click "Posts")
<guiverc> nope.. looking for posts..
<guiverc> outside of top "wordpress|ubu fridge|5410|new"  - rest looks like fridge (ubu orange+white+black-text & no wordpress stuff)
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Are you at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/ ?
<tsimonq2> That's probably it
<guiverc> nope -- after login the wp-admin got forgotten  .. grr
<tsimonq2> :(
<guiverc> now @ dashboard & looking
<tsimonq2> Oh ok
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Yeah you should find it there
<guiverc> adding new & now lotsa brown  - empty post.
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Look similar to this? https://imgur.com/9Fr1LcE
<guiverc> yep
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Cool
<tsimonq2> The title should always be in the format of "Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue XYZ"
<guiverc> entering that & permalink added
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I'll show you the scripts another day, but get this, this is the content of the post: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25476392/
<tsimonq2> i.e. copy/paste
<tsimonq2> ls
<tsimonq2> Whoops
<guiverc> copied/pasted
<tsimonq2> In the meantime... Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 518 for the week of August 22 - September 4, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue518
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Ok cool
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Now click the preview button and check to make sure all the links are correct
<tsimonq2> i.e. sometimes if it's either names or other things in the titles, it messes with the scripts
<tsimonq2> So sometimes the links aren't right
<tsimonq2> Let me know if you find a bad link
<guiverc> preview opened new tab ... in this issue we cover <ul> <li><a href...  in long list
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> Like I said, check the links in that bullet pointed list :)
<guiverc> how check links?
<tsimonq2> Just open them in new tabs
<guiverc> copy & paste each -- sure not?
<tsimonq2> Make sure they jump to the page in the right place
<tsimonq2> Middle mouse button for me
<tsimonq2> Or Right click open in new tab
<guiverc> mine are shown as text; no options to 'open link' avail.
<tsimonq2> Could you get me a screenshot of what you see?
<guiverc> stretching me here... will try (i live @ term)
<tsimonq2> Ok
<guiverc> ok grabbed screen - where to paste?
<tsimonq2> imgur.com
<guiverc> try http://imgur.com/a/ELj7t
<tsimonq2> Oh ok
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Apologies, I'm running out of time for today :/
<guiverc> no probs... thanks for time.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: PMed you a quick video of me doing it
<tsimonq2> I just have to wake up for school in 6 hours so I'd have to cut it short anyways, sorry :(
<guiverc> no explanation necessary tsimonq2
<guiverc> perfectly understood.
<tsimonq2> Ok, thank you
<tsimonq2> Have a good night
<tsimonq2> (ugh, forums being weird again, I'll play with it tomorrow)
<guiverc> thanks, get some good sleep.  great day tomorrow (today really!)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> You too!
 * tsimonq2 will do wiki tomorrow -- o/
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-08
<guiverc> uwn: light plan 1(+2 drop candidates), cano 4, blog 6 (inc 17.10beta & some older), audv 1 week 3 so far
<tsimonq2> ack
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-03
<krytarik> Bashing-om: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue543?action=diff&rev2=8&rev1=5 - please read again what all I mentioned and compare with what you did.  Also, while you tried to fix the repetition of "He ...", it split the context.
<krytarik> (More specifically, you made the first suggested comma a period, didn't add the "still", the "two alternatives" is still there, and otherwise the sentence could be worded better too - regardless of whether or not you want to mention Flatpak.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ack.. lmee log back in and see what I can do again :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: 3rd time the charm ? Do not know why my former edits did not stick, but looks good now and saved .
<krytarik> It's fine now, I guess. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :( leaving well enough alone then .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Tracktion T7 Digital Audio Workstation is Now Free to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134975 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: My Free Software Activities in July & August 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/09/03/my-free-software-activities-in-july-august-2018/
<Wild_Man> Hi krytarik, ready for me to start publishing? M/L first?
<krytarik> Sure, go ahead.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> krytarik, all done, I believe
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Hey duuuude, about those "unreadable characters" >_>
<tsimonq2> 12:01:10 PM -SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: My Free Software Activities in July & August 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/09/03/my-free-software-activities-in-july-august-2018/
<krytarik> Yeeep, we know!
<tsimonq2> Ah :D
<krytarik> Wild_Man: And thanks!  Now that would only leave the Fridge for Chris later.
<krytarik> tsimonq2: It's because the Planet doesn't specify the charset - we've tried to work around it, but..
<tsimonq2> Ahhhh.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, your welcome!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I see that you did the publishing :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes sir!
<Bashing-om> All went well ? .. is the Fridge and media done as well ?
<Wild_Man> all but fridge
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K; we await Chris to do the Fridge :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yep!
<Bashing-om> :)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Oh, it just occurred to me, wanna do the post-publishing wiki stuff? :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I had planned to .. but should we await the completion of the current publishing ?
<Bashing-om> Got a small chore to attend to, back in a bit .
<krytarik> Why would the Fridge not having been done yet hold up the wiki redirect and so on?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Duuude, I hope you didn't hope on posting UWN on Facebook... >_>
<krytarik> Not sure what you mean, it's done already?
<tsimonq2> But Facebook is down!
<tsimonq2> :P
<krytarik> Otherwise yes, I'm *always* hoping I didn't have to!.. >_>
<krytarik> There ya go... :P
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, facebook is down here to but I published there before it went down
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I look at doing the re-directs as finishing up . Order of precedence. I do now - that it makes you feel better about it :P
<krytarik> Well, to the UWN, the Fridge is a third party it doesn't necessarily need to care about.
<Bashing-om> and .. re-directs are done :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-04
<krytarik> guiverc: I guess one of us should stop shying away from doing posts on the Fridge.. >_>
<guiverc> i can do it, but i'm not good at remembering to do it...
<guiverc> i noticed uwn post on g+ earlier today - all done I thought :)    i'm logged into fridge/wp now
<guiverc> link checks all good - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-543/    thanks for reminder krytarik :)
<krytarik> Thanks for doing it! :)
<guiverc> and #544 started (https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-3/) -- doc blanked; item added...
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 543 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-543/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dash to Dock v64 Released with Support for GNOME 3.30 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134825 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Canonical Wants to Make Its ‘Software Center’ More Like the Apple App Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135020 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simon Raffeiner: A look a the Linux/CoinMiner.BC malware @ http://www.lieberbiber.de/2018/09/04/a-look-a-the-linux-coinminer-bc-malware/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 543 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-543/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Best New Features in GNOME 3.30 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134588 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Needs Your Help to Test Nvidia GPU Support for Ubuntu 18.10 and 18.04 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-needs-your-help-to-test-nvidia-gpu-support-for-ubuntu-18-10-522453.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: It's Official: Linux Kernel 4.19 Will Be the Next LTS (Long-Term Support) Series @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/it-s-official-linux-kernel-4-19-will-be-the-next-lts-long-term-support-series-522452.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to manage LXD from within one of its containers @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-manage-lxd-from-within-one-of-its-containers/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 "Almeria" Desktop Environment Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-desktop-environment-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-522521.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The GNOME 3.32 Release Date is Set @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135076 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Life Is Strange: Before the Storm’ Linux Release Date Set @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135135 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Dell Precision 5530 Developer Edition Laptop Launches with Ubuntu Pre-Installed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-precision-5530-developer-edition-laptop-launches-with-ubuntu-pre-installed-522537.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E26 – Twenty-Six Roses - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/09/06/s11e26-twenty-six-roses/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint Debian Edition 3 "Cindy" Cinnamon Is Out, Here's How to Upgrade Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-debian-edition-3-cindy-cinnamon-edition-is-out-upgrade-now-522539.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism's Privacy & Security-Focused Librem 5 Linux Phone Delayed for April 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-privacy-security-focused-librem-5-linux-phone-delayed-for-april-2019-522541.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails Anonymous OS Gets Its Biggest Update Yet with VeraCrypt Integration, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-anonymous-os-gets-its-biggest-update-yet-with-veracrypt-integration-more-522543.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 Desktop Environment Slated for Release on March 13, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-slated-for-release-on-march-13-2019-522544.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Life is Strange: Before the Storm Coming to Linux and macOS on September 13 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/life-is-strange-before-the-storm-arrives-for-linux-and-macos-on-september-13-522545.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 62 "Quantum" Is Now Available for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-62-quantum-is-now-available-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-522557.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.1 "Tessa" Announced, Will Arrive in November or December 2018 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-1-tessa-announced-will-arrive-in-november-or-december-2018-522562.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Corey Bryant: OpenStack Rocky for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://wrestlingpenguins.wordpress.com/2018/09/07/openstack-rocky-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Arch Linux ISO Snapshot Powered by Linux Kernel 4.18 Is Here @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-arch-linux-iso-snapshot-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-18-is-here-522568.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-08
<Bashing-om> guiverc: A reminder, I do not have access to softpedia, appreciate that you take up my slack.
<guiverc> no probs.  i find softpedia a pain in some browsers too (needs lots of stuff unblocked..)
<krytarik> Bashing-om lives in China now.. :P
<Wild_Man> hehehe
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am still here :P .. I can find nothing in house that blocks softpedia, and went to my ISP in person and had them attempt to access softpedia .. no can do either . They assure me they are not blocking any site.
<krytarik> Just try with third-party DNS servers as I've come to do too?
<Unit193> Yeeeah, using ISP DNS isn't ideal.  Use OpenNIC! :P
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Noted :)
<guiverc> quick workaround (my blocks are my own) - i'm using tor browser (bypassing my own blocks) - Bashing-om you could try that
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :)
<krytarik> Imposing blocks on yourself which you then bypass by using Tor?..
<guiverc> ROFL - yeah stupid (but I'm really lazy..) Some machines are fine, some not..  I'm avoiding the discovery of a machine that's not tuned correctly..
<Wild_Man> I use google DNS sever
<krytarik> Still using 1.1.1.1 here
<tsimonq2> When are you going to upgrade to 1.1.1.1.1? :P
<krytarik> Dunno!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xubuntu Development Update September 2018 @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/09/07/xubuntu-development-update-september-2018/
<guiverc> add ^ (xubu sept update) to uwn??  - i just saw it pop in my liferea feed
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Who are/were the FSFE Fellowship? Starting Fellowship 2.0? @ https://danielpocock.com/who-were-the-fsfe-fellowship
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Firefox, Nextcloud, Nano + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134990 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: Firefox Snap is the best way to run Beta Firefox @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/mindshare/snap-firefox-initial.html
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-08) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/09/02/free-software-activities-2019-08/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Check Ubuntu Version Number [Quick Tip] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152195 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sam Hewitt: Suspending Patreon @ https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2019-09-02-suspending-my-patreon-page
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time to push remains as 20:00GMT .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New SparkyLinux Rolling Release Based on Debian Bullseye Ships with Xfce 4.14 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-sparkylinux-rolling-release-based-on-debian-bullseye-ships-with-xfce-4-14-527238.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum posting next :D
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :D
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done - Pending now is the social medias.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Nice. By the way what are the redirects for?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter and  /current link - set to the current issue; add the previous issue : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive .
<EoflaOE> Baahing-om: Thanka
<EoflaOE> Thanks*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, doing fridge now
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Glad you are hanging in here with us . There is a bunch to getting the letter out . Folks before us did a LOT of work !
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. Thanks
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-594/
<EoflaOE> Thanks for making fridge blog post Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Social Media done!
<Wild_Man> Your welcome EoflaOE feel free to join us on the forums here https://ubuntuforums.org/forum.php and in the irc chat here #ubuntuforums
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Fridge looks good, and spot checks check , We wipe Gdoc and now do UWN595 ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yep sounds good
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Ya want to wipe .. or I do it ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: You do. I do it in the next issue.
<EoflaOE> Wild_Man: I jave joined it in the past, but it seems that I have to change it to EoflaOE because I made it use my real name. I will join the channel.
<EoflaOE> Joined the channel. Setting my forum account up now...
<Bashing-om> We do UWN595 :D
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om great job!
<Bashing-om> Not much to do this issue :) .. but we all pitched in to get it done :P
<Wild_Man> That is really good
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 594 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-594/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All published this issue :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kali Linux Ethical Hacking OS Switches to Linux 5.2, Now Supports OnePlus 7 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kali-linux-ethical-hacking-os-switches-to-linux-5-2-now-supports-oneplus-7-527239.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> :) & thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Would not have done it without you :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Monitoring Dorian @ http://coyote.works//posts/Dorian20190902/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 594 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-594/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Linux Kernel Security Updates for All Supported Ubuntu OSes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-linux-kernel-security-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-oses-527247.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Building a better TurtleBot3 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/building-a-better-turtlebot3
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 69 is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152372 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 03 September 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-03-september-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop Reaches End of Life, Plasma 5.17 Arrives on October 15 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-reaches-end-of-life-plasma-5-17-arrives-on-october-15-527253.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: What to Expect in GNOME 3.34, Out Next Week @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151232 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.3 Slated for Release on Christmas with HiDPI Improvements, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-3-slated-for-release-on-christmas-with-hidpi-improvements-more-527255.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 45 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-45/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Dock Might Start Showing Trash and Removable Device Icons @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152459 (by Joey Sneddon)
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Hey hey - good day for you ?
<EoflaOE> Yes, and how was your day?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: A bit rushed with outside affairs - but about to get caught up :P I am here now so can not be toooo bad.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. I have to go to sleep. Goodbye.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Sleep well - come back bright eyed and bushy tailed :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Robert Ancell: GUADEC 2019 - Thessaloniki @ http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2019/09/guadec-2019-thessaloniki.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Robert Ancell))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice Developers Announce Increased Focus on PPT/PPTX File Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-developers-announce-increased-focus-on-ppt-pptx-file-support-527282.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Librem 5 Starts Shipping This Month, But There’s a Twist… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152495 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.3 Office Suite Gets Its First Point Release, over 80 Bugs Fixed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-3-office-suite-gets-its-first-point-release-over-80-bugs-fixed-527286.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Librem 5 Linux Phone Starts Shipping September 24th in Batches Until Q4 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/librem-5-linux-phone-starts-shipping-september-24th-in-batches-until-q4-2020-527287.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: OpenUK Meets the Crumbling of UK Democracy @ https://jriddell.org/2019/09/05/openuk-meets-the-crumbling-of-uk-democracy/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E22 – Shadow of the Beast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/09/05/s12e22-shadow-of-the-beast/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 69 Is Available for All Supported Ubuntu Releases, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-69-is-available-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-update-now-527288.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Anonymous OS Tails Gets Fix for SWAPGS Variant of the Spectre Vulnerability @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/anonymous-os-tails-gets-fix-for-swapgs-variant-of-the-spectre-vulnerability-527290.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The teleop_tools arrive in ROS 2 Dashing! @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/the-teleop_tools-arrive-in-ros-2-dashing
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dell Makes It Easier to Find Its Growing Linux Range @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152539 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: FreeOffice Update Adds .ODT File Saving, Dark Mode @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152524 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: You can now use Apple Music on Linux without any hacks @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152550 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Management of snaps in a controlled, enterprise environment @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/management-of-snaps-in-a-controlled-enterprise-environment
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Telegram Update Adds Message Scheduling, Personal Reminders & New Theme Options @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152586 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to use the LXD Proxy Device to map ports between the host and the containers @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-use-the-lxd-proxy-device-to-map-ports-between-the-host-and-the-containers/
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-08
<Bashing-om> Gonna do a final on my sources - then call Gdoc good to go.
<Bashing-om> Added "Linux Application Summit - Barcelona" to the planet section - but should we move it up ?
<guiverc> don't know sorry, but i could just be stunned over 'bespeaks'
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I just wanted a different intro .. ole ones I use are getting lame :P - Besides, popey deserves the added stature :P
<guiverc> :)    'bespeak' had me think back to greek joining of two words (GNT/theology)  ... I sure don't mind using formula responses; I just try not use whatever was before, or after (if already written)..   I'm just not as creative...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I did rack my brains on that one - appropriate to say "bespeak" ?
<guiverc> I didn't comment on gdoc; I have no issues with it; it just left me stunned
<guiverc> I'll read properly the gdoc later; it's still sunday arvo so feels a little early for me yet to proof read yet..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^ then I did my good deed for the day :D
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have dome my proof reading and minor edits - setting my mind now on setting up the marrows WIKI.
<guiverc> unlikely, but still a lot of hours left in sunday (here + UST/UTC) so we may have more articles drop ... don't count chickens before..   (this week could be the 1%..)
<guiverc> (stuff I used to tell myself when I was collecting & filling the gdoc/articles in uwn - long ago)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well, I do have a cut off of GMT starts Sunday. The start of the UWN week.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Handy Nvidia Optimus Linux Tool Makes Switching Between GPUs Easy @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152623 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN595 up for review/edits and-or acceptance:D This is what we present to the world ?
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Arc Menu 48 Released with 3 New Menu Layouts + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/arc-menu-48-released-with-3-new-menu-layouts-more (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, one comment on language that reads funny (like a missing word to me with my aussie-stranged-n-bad english)
<guiverc> my read thru is complete, looks good with only that minor comment
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Oh I can mangle English with the best of them - will look and see what i can come up with :P
<guiverc> looks great, thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Would not be done without you :D
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Next PinePhone Community Edition Has Been Announced @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/pinephone-manjaro-community-edition (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities for 2020-08 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/08/31/free-software-activities-for-2020-08/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME’s Sound Recorder App Has an Awesome New Look @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/gnome-sound-recorder-new-look (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: No further edits were known - removed "WIP" - Time to push 20:00 UTC.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Blender 2.90 Released with Major Improvements, Initial Wayland Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/blender-2-90-released (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Notification ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - looks good, no issues seen :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: redirects done - pending now is release to the Social Medias :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, ready to push #646 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - No known issues with what we have made :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/31/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-646/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> Fridge: Spot check - Looks good checks good - :D
<guiverc> fb posted too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to clean out all the past evidence ?
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 647 :D
<guiverc> UWN uses the image http://morguefile.com/p/22213 on fb as page heading I guess, wondering if it should be changed?  https://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/c9d7/header.png maybe a little bland though.. any thoughts welcome
<guiverc> (inc. leave it like it is!)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 646 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/31/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-646/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well krytarik and I went through some effort to make up https://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/c9d7/header.png and make it the default UWN insignia. (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate?action=AttachFile)
<guiverc> that's what it'll be (when I can work out how I can make it use that, it appears to make me want to upload image)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wait - the image we use now is not at the above . I guess we pull the image from the git repo ?
<guiverc> i'll do that if required... i'll fight with fb's horrid UI for now
<Bashing-om> see if in your git cipy you have in the "images' directory the file "header.png" ( is what I have on my system).
<Bashing-om> copy*
<guiverc> it won't use it.. no reason that makes sense.. we're not owners of it it claims, OR it was deleted?, maybe it doesn't like png, too small.. it's decided nah for some reason
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have no fridge experience - no idea how it is set up. I do recall took some effort on my part to get our UWN script to accept the new image - I did not keep notes :(
<guiverc> used gimp to convert to jpg, same error on that.. nah this is wose than fridge - this is fb
<Bashing-om> guiverc: FB - not even going to run and hide - just close my eyes; maybe it will go away :P
<guiverc> it'll remain like it is/was for now... I'll try again later
<guiverc> ROFL, yeah I love that "maybe it'll go away" stance
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Best i think to get our insignia before the puplic . If I can help at all - I am more than willing. - But my pearl skill reeks big time !
<guiverc> that image is perfect for the fridge.. fb defaults to black background where image is very white.. fb is just a pain.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Happy coding time - thought might be able to see where the Fridge pulls the image from and just duplicate in FB.
<guiverc> i wasn't talking about the logo, the image at the top of https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ page.. pile of newspapers  (it's been that for as long as I recall)  which I think is only seen if people go to uwn's page so not important..
<guiverc> :) @ pearl
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^ is the old newspaper-icon41.jpg image.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yuk - I mean the logo on the lift of the FB page is the newspaper-icon41.jpg image.
<Bashing-om> left*
<krytarik> guiverc: "Must be at least 400 pixels wide and 150 pixels tall." (https://www.facebook.com/help/125379114252045) - so yeah, it's a little too small for that - but anyway, similar to as you indicated in the first place, I don't think it's that great a fit either - so if you are incited enough, totally feel free to go hunt for a better image (I've come across the current one earlier too and similarly ...
<krytarik> ... decided to leave it like this for the time being for the lack of a better alternative..)
<guiverc> thanks krytarik
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Are you booting 20.04 ? As I have a depreciation warning from the /askubuntu/askubuntu.py script - points back to "from html.parser import HTMLParser" I think - and I have not the skills to know how to cope.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Yeah, I was hoping you'd notice the Git commit notification in here in the log from yesterday and had upgraded your copy since.. >_<
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Humm - I called myself reading the log .. lemme look again :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Hey - tunnel vision! .. and the fix is as I "thought" muchly apprciated :D
<Bashing-om> krytarik: While on the subject - did you also update the bash scripts to python3 - or leave that as an exercise for us students ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: If you mean the helper script for gathering all the data prior to publishing that I merely put together for myself initially and isn't in the Git repo, then no I didn't touch it since the last time you brought up Python 3 support and I hence amended it to fit - which appears to indicate that you might have unset the PYTHON variable in your copy of it?  (Should be set to "python3" then.)
<krytarik> That was in July 2018 fwiw.
#ubuntu-news 2020-09-01
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I did have to set python as python3 in all the bash helper scripts. Now with your perl edits I am a happy camper. All scrips do run as you intended :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Usage Dropped in August, Analytics Stats Show @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/09/linux-marketshare-august-2020 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Not Even Linux Can Stop the Fast Rise of Windows 10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/not-even-linux-can-stop-the-fast-rise-of-windows-10-530960.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: elementary OS Adds Experimental Support for the Pinebook Pro @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/09/pinebook-pro-elementary-os (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Fly Pie is an Innovative New App Launcher for GNOME Shell @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/09/fly-pie-gnome-extension (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 646 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/31/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-646/ (by guiverc)
